# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Đôngj cơ x,Z,Y CNC mất bước. Nguyên nhân, cách khắc phục

## thehiena2

Máy em bị mất bước, làm hư vài tấm gỗ Cẩm lai, nguyên nhân là do đâu và cách khắc phục thế nào các bác? mặt dù đã chống nhiễu toàn tập. 
Mong các bác help me!

----------


## jimmyli

anh chống nhiễu kiểu gì? đã nối chung gnd của máy tính và driver với mass biến tần chưa? nhiều trường hợp cứ nghĩ là có noise là nó hết nhưng có noise nó vẫn nhiễu như thường nếu không nối mass đúng cách, mất bước thì cũng có trường hợp máy tính bị virus, driver yếu không chạy tốc độ cao được vô vàn trường hợp....

----------


## nhatson

giảm tốc độ , giảm gia tốc, cho chay thử với code g ( KO MỞ SPINDLE)

G0X0Y0
G0X50Y50
m47
m2

cho chạy thời gian dài dùng đồng hồ so hoặc biện pháp nào đó để kiểm tra có chạy sai hay ko?
nếu ko sai thì mở spindle lên chạy thử, nêu vẫn ko sai thì tăng tốc độ và gia tốc lên một chút rồi thử tiếp

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

chạy xong là thấy mất bước ? hay trong quá trình chạy, con spindle khởi động là bị nhiễu liền ? kể rõ nguyên nhân tí xíu anh em sẽ tư vấn cho mà.


Nguyên nhân mất bước có nhiều lắm.

---Phần cơ khí không chuẩn nên chạy ở đầu này thì êm, đầu kia thì cứng thì khi chạy đến đó sẽ có hiện tượng mất bước... phải kiểm tra toàn bộ hành trình để biết đâu là nơi không chuẩn mà chỉnh lại.

---Lỏng khớp nối , kiểm tra lại khớp nối bằng cách giữ chạy visme cho động cơ chạy xem có bị trượt không là biết.

--- tốc độ đi dao quá nhanh, phần động cơ dẫn động đáp ứng không được nên mất bước

--- Gia tốc để ở mức cao mà động cơ không có bộ phận hồi tiếp thì khi hoạt động ở đoạn dừng chạy, đảo chiều liên tục nên mất bước

--- hệ thống điện bị nhiễu do spindle quay gây ra nhiễu.


Bấy nhiêu trường hợp em từng gặp nên kể ra hết , xem trúng cái nào bác tự xử cái đó nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

Phần cơ khí máy em bác itnoi lo gia công, về em hiệu chỉnh lại 3 trục nhẹ tênh, không lắp động cơ dung tay đẩy chạy qua chạy lại được. Trục Z đè cục đe lên là nó rơi xuống lien (nếu lắp spinde lên là nó sẽ tự chạy xuống dưới thôi.



> ---Lỏng khớp nối , kiểm tra lại khớp nối bằng cách giữ chạy visme cho động cơ chạy xem có bị trượt không là biết.


Hèn gì bác Nam làm cái sơ mi cho em chính xác và chuẩn ghê

----------


## ahdvip

Anh thêm cho anh em vài chi tiết nữa để dễ bề dự đoán. Nếu đã bỏ qua được vấn đề ở phần cơ khí thì anh sơ lược một vài thông tin về thiết bị điện và tốc độ gia công hiện tại của anh nữa.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Phần cơ khí máy em bác itnoi lo gia công, về em hiệu chỉnh lại 3 trục nhẹ tênh, không lắp động cơ dung tay đẩy chạy qua chạy lại được. Trục Z đè cục đe lên là nó rơi xuống lien (nếu lắp spinde lên là nó sẽ tự chạy xuống dưới thôi.
> 
> Hèn gì bác Nam làm cái sơ mi cho em chính xác và chuẩn ghê


máy bác to ko,bước vitme là bao nhiêu,máy em 6090,vitme bước 10 mà còn đẩy cực nhẹ nữa vậy mà khi mới chạy chữa cài đúng thông số còn giật tùm lum

----------


## thehiena2

1. Cơ khí. Cả 3 trục mình làm nó nhẹ tơn. Chỉ cần 1 lực <1 Newton đã chạy rồi
2. Khi mở động cơ thì trục Z rì rầm hì hục khi chạy nên đã chỉnh lại nút run và stop trên driver vầ chạy em ru
3. Giảm tốc độ xuống thấp máy chạy em đúng hành trình và đã khắc được 1 đoạn sau đó thấy động cơ trục X nóng và chạy 1 lúc nư trục Z đâm xuống bà luôn ( gẫy con dao)
4. Đã tăng, giảm vận tốc gia tốc... mà vẫn không hết.
5. Hàn lại các tiếp điểm dây điện toàn tập mà không hết ( gia công thử và X, Z bị lệch 100mm cho X và z đâm xuống bàn)
6. Đã gắn chống nhiễu mà vẫn bị 
7. Tắt Spinder chạy 1 đoạn vẫn bị lệch
8. Kiểm tra khớp nối ko thấy bị hỏng gì
9. Kiểm tra điện đám tất nhưng vẫn bị
10. Nguồn cung cấp cho Bob mach3 5v làm nguồn của máy vi tính vẫn bị
11. Mở spinder chạy máy vẫn bị
12. Trên Driver có nút full và hafl đang bật chế độ hafl, còn 1 nút nữa là 1pha và 2 pha nút ni đang ở vị trí giữa
13. Hiện tại bị mất bước: Hư vài miếng gỗ Cẩm lai. Bà con chuẩn bệnh cho em máy của em ạ

----------


## nhatson

cho em cái hình con motor và drive của bác
khi bị sai, ta chỉ có giảm tốc độ và gia tốc, ko có tăng lên bác ah

b.r

----------


## thuhanoi

> máy bác to ko,bước vitme là bao nhiêu,máy em 6090,vitme bước 10 mà còn đẩy cực nhẹ nữa vậy mà khi mới chạy chữa cài đúng thông số còn giật tùm lum


Máy em 6040 vít me bước 5 bác ạ

----------


## thehiena2

Vexta 2,8A Bích 86, có cục nam châm gắn phía sau

----------


## thuhanoi

> 1. 
> 13. Hiện tại bị mất bước: Hư vài miếng gỗ Cẩm lai. Bà con chuẩn bệnh cho em máy của em ạ


Răn mà bác cho ăn gỗ cẩm liền uổng rứa, cho nó ăn gỗ thông cho nhuyễn đã chớ
Đồ điện bác ngon đó chớ, mà bác chụp luôn cái tủ cho mấy bác sỹ khám từ xa chớ

----------


## nhatson

khi bị sai, bác sờ motor thấy có nóng lắm ko?
ngon nhưng mà tầm 30 tuổi rồi, người con rệu rao nữa là máy ah

b.r

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thehiena2

Tối quá điện thoại ko chụp được hình
Máy người bạn đem gỗ cẩm lai bỏ đầy nhà mình nhờ khắc giúp, và cho mình vài tấm.
Học trò mang theo 1/2 khối gỗ Gõ vứt ở nhà mình cũng nhờ khắc hộ.
Thật ko may là mình ko có miếng gỗ nào tệ hại hơn các loại gỗ trên
Hết cách nên lấy đại ra tex em máy thôi.

----------


## ahdvip

Anh đang để nút RUN và STOP ở số bao nhiêu.

----------


## writewin

mới cẩm thì chưa liều bằng đám bọn em đâu, lần đầu test máy lấy gổ sưa ra test, ha ha test xong mới biết là sưa, 
nguồn cấp cho driver là bao nhiêu vậy hiển, tốc độ và gia tốc của các trục

----------


## thehiena2

Hai nút RUN và STOP nầy chỉnh đủ kiểu rồi. Hiện tại đang để mức trung bình
Dùng tua vit vẹn nhẹ chứ không có số hay du xích gì cả

----------


## ít nói

> máy bác to ko,bước vitme là bao nhiêu,máy em 6090,vitme bước 10 mà còn đẩy cực nhẹ nữa vậy mà khi mới chạy chữa cài đúng thông số còn giật tùm lum


Vít me bước càng dài đẩy càng nhẹ à. Và quá tính càng lớn

----------


## thehiena2

Nguồn test Driver 100v, chơi luôn cái máy biến áp to đùng hjhjhj
X: 200-1000-500
Y: 200-1000-500
z: 100-1000-500
Đang ở hiện tại Thắng ak.
Lúc đầu test
X: 200-6000-1000
Y: 200-6000-1000
Z: 100-6000-1000
Nó lao như tên.

----------


## thehiena2

Tình hình nó hư hỏng thế nầy đây

----------


## nhatson

xong phim
cụ cho cái gia tốc từ 500 xuống con 100<>150 hộ em nhất là cái trục Z
XY cụ có thể để 200 hoặc 250

việc nữa là nếu trục Z tắt điện nó bị tụt xuống, cụ dùng cái lò xo kéo cho nó ko tụt hộ em
b.r

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## writewin

1000 thì chậm lắm, nếu dùng vis bước 10 thi vận tốc mới 100rmp thì ko đến nổi để cho mấy con 5 fa đó mất bước đâu, cần kiểm tra lại phần tiếp đất và chống nhiễu, còn lên 6k mà với vis 10 thì dể mất bước lắm, test thử ở vận tốc 3000 và gia tốc 500 nhé

----------


## ahdvip

Trước mắt cứ chạy chậm thử và set gia tốc như anh nhatson nói, cái nút gạt 1P-2P thì anh gạt hẳn sang 1P luôn chứ đừng để ở giữa

----------


## thehiena2

@ Thắng: Làm đủ kiểu như Thắng rồi vẫn bị
@Nhất Sơn: Làm đủ kiểu như NhaatSon rồi mà vẫn bị, riêng lò xo em chơi 
Mình cho máy chạy như vậy là tốc độ hơi bị thấp theo chính xác Thắng nói đó2 cái tụt đi đâu được, Z dùng tay cho chạy êm re re mà
Vitme bước 5pi16 X và Y, Z bước 10Pi16
@ahdvip: Đã làm, riêng chưa thử nghiệm 1 pha 2 pha
14. Vẫn chạy sai toàn tập

----------


## nhatson

> @ Thắng: Làm đủ kiểu như Thắng rồi vẫn bị
> @Nhất Sơn: Làm đủ kiểu như NhaatSon rồi mà vẫn bị
> Mình cho máy chạy như vậy là tốc độ hơi bị thấp theo chính xác Thắng nói đó
> Vitme bước 5pi16 X và Y, Z bước 10Pi16
> @ahdvip: Đã làm, riêng chưa thử nghiệm 1 pha 2 pha
> 14. Vẫn chạy sai toàn tập



em ko đề cập tốc độ, em quan tâm gia tốc nhiều hơn, đặc biệt là với trục Z

b.r

----------


## thehiena2

@Nhatson: Cũng đã test gia tốc đó mà vẫn bị ak. 
Mà có khi nào động cơ nóng quá mất bước ko ta? ???Ak! Z đâm dao xuống mìn sờ nó mát mát mà khó hiểu nhĩ?

----------


## nhatson

> @Nhatson: Cũng đã test gia tốc đó mà vẫn bị ak. 
> Mà có khi nào động cơ nóng quá mất bước ko ta? ???Ak! Z đâm dao xuống mìn sờ nó mát mát mà khó hiểu nhĩ?


tháo motor ra,  tkế 1 cái dì đó có kể kẹp cốt motor mà ko làm hog cốt, cho motor quay, kẹp cốt lại xem moment quay thế nào ah, 30 năm tuổi cần phải test lại

PS: bác có hàn khung máy ko? lúc chấm hàn có gắn motor trên đó ko?

----------


## ahdvip

hả,em nghỉ lúc hàn không có gắn motor đâu anh nhatson ơi, ai lại chơi vậy, keke.
Một số khả năng hiện tại em tổng kết được:
- Set dòng cho trên driver thấp hoặc driver(/motor) có vấn đề.
- Lỏng cơ khí một chỗ nào đó (nếu đã kiểm tra kỹ càng thì bỏ qua).
- Máy tính có vấn đề.
Trước mắt cứ gạt hẳn sang 1P cho em cái đã nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## nhatson

> hả,em nghỉ lúc hàn không có gắn motor đâu anh nhatson ơi, ai lại chơi vậy, keke.
> Một số khả năng hiện tại em tổng kết được:
> - Set dòng cho trên driver thấp hoặc driver(/motor) có vấn đề.
> - Lỏng cơ khí một chỗ nào đó (nếu đã kiểm tra kỹ càng thì bỏ qua).
> - Máy tính có vấn đề.
> Trước mắt cứ gạt hẳn sang 1P cho em cái đã nhé


các cụ nhà ta toàn dần xây, ráp xong, thấy thiếu thiếu, chấm thếm miếng sắt là chuyện ngày 3 bữa cơm  :Smile:

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> @ Thắng: Làm đủ kiểu như Thắng rồi vẫn bị
> @Nhất Sơn: Làm đủ kiểu như NhaatSon rồi mà vẫn bị, riêng lò xo em chơi 
> Mình cho máy chạy như vậy là tốc độ hơi bị thấp theo chính xác Thắng nói đó2 cái tụt đi đâu được, Z dùng tay cho chạy êm re re mà
> Vitme bước 5pi16 X và Y, Z bước 10Pi16
> @ahdvip: Đã làm, riêng chưa thử nghiệm 1 pha 2 pha
> 14. Vẫn chạy sai toàn tập


bác kiểm tra link này nhé http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...-giup-do/page2

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Tất cả mọi thứ đều tốt. Có thể cái nguồn cấp chưa tốt. Kiểm tra lại bộ nguồn, cần tối thiểu là 12 - 15a. Ngoài ra kiểm tra các đầu giắc nối

----------


## emptyhb

Tiện topic này các bác cho em hỏi: Với driver này để chạy với mach3 thì mình phải chuyển gạt sang 2P, và active high. Giờ mình dùng mạch chuyển cw, ccw về pul, dir thì có dùng active low được không?

Nếu được thì bác Ngọc Anh để lại cho em 1 bo chuyển nhé  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Tiện topic này các bác cho em hỏi: Với driver này để chạy với mach3 thì mình phải chuyển gạt sang 2P, và active high. Giờ mình dùng mạch chuyển cw, ccw về pul, dir thì có dùng active low được không?
> 
> Nếu được thì bác Ngọc Anh để lại cho em 1 bo chuyển nhé


1P > step/dir
2p > CW/CCW 

em thak mắc là tại sao ko dùng 1P lại đi dùng 2P + mạch chuyển

active low >> STEP+/CW+ nối vào +5VDC là okies

b.r

----------


## vanlam1102

lúc bác chạy máy có bật Artcam lên không, trước mỗi lần máy chạy e bật artcam lên là nhiễu cỗng LPT tùm lum ah.

----------


## vanlam1102

> Tất cả mọi thứ đều tốt. Có thể cái nguồn cấp chưa tốt. Kiểm tra lại bộ nguồn, cần tối thiểu là 12 - 15a. Ngoài ra kiểm tra các đầu giắc nối


cho e hỏi, nguồn cấp cho BOB cần gì dòng cao như vậy ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

> 1P > step/dir
> 2p > CW/CCW 
> 
> em thak mắc là tại sao ko dùng 1P lại đi dùng 2P + mạch chuyển
> 
> active low >> STEP+/CW+ nối vào +5VDC là okies
> 
> b.r


Ah, em nhớ không rõ, vì lần mua về em chỉ test để chạy xong cất đi. Giờ muốn hiểu rõ hơn để lúc nào cần dùng em không phải hỏi lại

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> cho e hỏi, nguồn cấp cho BOB cần gì dòng cao như vậy ạ.


 -  Ah, em không theo dõi hết, tưởng bác dùng step thông thường điện áp thấp. Nhưng cũng cần lưu ý đến biến áp 220v => 100v, nếu dòng thấp cũng sinh ra mất bước. "không phải to béo là khỏe", cần xem chính xác nó là bao nhiêu Ampe.
 Như bác NS nói, 30 tuổi thì cũng có thể dệu dạo rồi, vần đề bây giờ bác có xác định được trục nào không mất bước không, nếu có trục nào không mất bước thì thử đảo chỗ cho nhau.

----------


## anhxco

Hỏi han gì cho mất công thầy Hiển! lấy xe rước "thầy" Thắng qua coi thử đoán bệnh trực tiếp cho mau.

----------


## solero

Hôm trước em cũng bắt bệnh 1 em bị mất bước. Hóa ra lắp motor lệch trục cho dù đã có khớp nối mềm nhưng không mềm cho lắm. Phay cái adapter mặt bích khác lắp vào lại ngon.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hỏi han gì cho mất công thầy Hiển! lấy xe rước "thầy" Thắng qua coi thử đoán bệnh trực tiếp cho mau.


 Thôi nào, cho anh em chúng tớ mở rộng tầm mắt với chứ.....

----------


## thehiena2

> bác kiểm tra link này nhé http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...-giup-do/page2


Em đà nghi cái lỗi nầy lắm anh em ạ. Chắc cai s chế độ 1pha - 2pha như các anh em nói. Chứ nghĩ cái động cơ 3A, bích 86 như thế mà chạy yếu thì chắc không đành lòng. Nghỉ trưa, chiều đi dạy về nhập cuộc kiểm tra lại cái Driver cho chắc ăn. Huy vọng đúng bệnh si đa hjhjjhhjh

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## writewin

ko phải 1 pha hay 2 pha đâu hiển ơi, cái gạt đó là để chuyển dạng tín hiệu từ DIR/STEP sang CW/CCW và ngược lại thôi,

làm đủ nhưng chưa làm đúng thì cũng vậy thôi hiển ah, tốt nhất nên kiểm tra các jack căm, gạt có gạt dứt khoát hay cắm tốt chưa, rồi đến kiểm tra dây dẩn tín hiệu từ driver đến step ra sao, từ driver đến PC ra sao, nếu ok hết thì chĩnh vận tốc step giảm xuống như anh Nhất Sơn nói rồi test hình nhỏ ok hết thì tăng tốc độ dần dần lên

kiểm tra thêm cái khớp nối và mấy con ốc vít nửa nhé ^^

----------

nhatson

----------


## thehiena2

> ko phải 1 pha hay 2 pha đâu hiển ơi, cái gạt đó là để chuyển dạng tín hiệu từ DIR/STEP sang CW/CCW và ngược lại thôi,
> 
> làm đủ nhưng chưa làm đúng thì cũng vậy thôi hiển ah, tốt nhất nên kiểm tra các jack căm, gạt có gạt dứt khoát hay cắm tốt chưa, rồi đến kiểm tra dây dẩn tín hiệu từ driver đến step ra sao, từ driver đến PC ra sao, nếu ok hết thì chĩnh vận tốc step giảm xuống như anh Nhất Sơn nói rồi test hình nhỏ ok hết thì tăng tốc độ dần dần lên
> 
> kiểm tra thêm cái khớp nối và mấy con ốc vít nửa nhé ^^


Hết cả buổi tối. Vẫn ko dc. Trưa mai làm như Thắng thử thế nào. Hàn lại tất cả zét cắm, giảm tóc độ chạy mẫu nhỏ rồi tính tiếp

----------


## ít nói

không biết gì nhưng hóng xem phương pháp ra sao biết đâu sau mình bị còn biết.

----------


## writewin

hàn thì nhờ ng có kiến thức về điện tử 1 tí, với lại hàn dây thì nhớ đánh dấu màu hoặc ghi ra tờ giấy ko khéo hàn lại nhầm 1 sợi nào đó là lợn què thành lợn chết ngay, he he

cơ khí thì chỉ cần kiến thức chuyên ngành + thêm tí kinh nghiệm máu me là có thể giải quyết các lổi về cơ chứ còn đụng qua phần điện thì phải thêm phần tỉ mỉ cũng như cẩn thận từ đầu đến cuối,

thà làm chậm mà cẩn thận ngay từ những bước ban đầu thì các bước sau sẻ đúng cho dù có sai cũng sẻ dể dàng nhận ra lổi ^^ ở phần nào

PS bí quá thì mai vác qua thắng anh em tính rẻ cà cà rồi phê thôi, chứ ko có mas mas rồi phê đâu. he he

----------


## nhatson

cơ khí = ck = cực khổ
điện = điên nặng 

 :Smile:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em xin ké các bác chủ thớt một đoạn , các bác dự đoán cho em con CNC tàu này nó bị làm sao ạ :
- Sự cố : Máy *sáng* chạy bình thường,* chiều* mất bước,* sáng mai* lại chạy bình thường,* trưa* mất bước, ăn cơm ngủ một giấc dậy, *chiều* lại chạy bình thường
- Nguyên nhân : Chưa rõ
- Cách khắc phục :
 + Lắp thêm lọc cho đầu vào biến tần
 + Chạy qua ổn áp Lioa
*** Vẫn chưa khắc phục xong. Nhờ các bậc tiền bối khắc phục tiếp ạ

----------


## hungdn

> Em xin ké các bác chủ thớt một đoạn , các bác dự đoán cho em con CNC tàu này nó bị làm sao ạ :
> - Sự cố : Máy *sáng* chạy bình thường,* chiều* mất bước,* sáng mai* lại chạy bình thường,* trưa* mất bước, ăn cơm ngủ một giấc dậy, *chiều* lại chạy bình thường
> - Nguyên nhân : Chưa rõ
> - Cách khắc phục :
>  + Lắp thêm lọc cho đầu vào biến tần
>  + Chạy qua ổn áp Lioa
> *** Vẫn chưa khắc phục xong. Nhờ các bậc tiền bối khắc phục tiếp ạ


Có lẽ nó thuộc về vấn đề tâm linh bác ngocanh ạ  :Embarrassment:

----------

Mãi Chờ, thuhanoi

----------


## vanlam1102

> Em xin ké các bác chủ thớt một đoạn , các bác dự đoán cho em con CNC tàu này nó bị làm sao ạ :
> - Sự cố : Máy *sáng* chạy bình thường,* chiều* mất bước,* sáng mai* lại chạy bình thường,* trưa* mất bước, ăn cơm ngủ một giấc dậy, *chiều* lại chạy bình thường
> - Nguyên nhân : Chưa rõ
> - Cách khắc phục :
>  + Lắp thêm lọc cho đầu vào biến tần
>  + Chạy qua ổn áp Lioa
> *** Vẫn chưa khắc phục xong. Nhờ các bậc tiền bối khắc phục tiếp ạ


a thử mang 1 cái quạt nhà thường sài thổi trực tiếp vào đó xem. máy của e chạy 1 lúc driver âm ấm lên là bắt đầu mất bước. tiện cho e hỏi cách khắc phục, e chỉnh run với stop đều max.

----------


## solero

> Em xin ké các bác chủ thớt một đoạn , các bác dự đoán cho em con CNC tàu này nó bị làm sao ạ :
> - Sự cố : Máy *sáng* chạy bình thường,* chiều* mất bước,* sáng mai* lại chạy bình thường,* trưa* mất bước, ăn cơm ngủ một giấc dậy, *chiều* lại chạy bình thường
> - Nguyên nhân : Chưa rõ
> - Cách khắc phục :
>  + Lắp thêm lọc cho đầu vào biến tần
>  + Chạy qua ổn áp Lioa
> *** Vẫn chưa khắc phục xong. Nhờ các bậc tiền bối khắc phục tiếp ạ


Bác đặt máy xem ngày giờ chưa? Thầy bảo đặt hướng nào?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Bác đặt máy xem ngày giờ chưa? Thầy bảo đặt hướng nào?


lấy thước lỗ ban ra đo nữa ah  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> a thử mang 1 cái quạt nhà thường sài thổi trực tiếp vào đó xem. máy của e chạy 1 lúc driver âm ấm lên là bắt đầu mất bước. tiện cho e hỏi cách khắc phục, e chỉnh run với stop đều max.


drive của anh lạoi nào nhẩy

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> Bác đặt máy xem ngày giờ chưa? Thầy bảo đặt hướng nào?



Sặc còn thế nữa. Thế nên gửi đồ cho pác mình phải coi ngày chọn thằng ship hợp tuổi . nên mới lâu  chứ ko phải là làm ăn chậm đâu nhé

----------


## thehiena2

Tình hình là em đã chạy máy ổn định. Lỗi là động cơ già tuổi
 THử máy bằng cách cho máy chạy sau đó dùng tay cầm khớp nối động cơ quay ko nổi, thế là em ấy yếu
Và em cho chạy chậm. Cài x200-3000-200, chạy 20% ok.

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình là em đã chạy máy ổn định. Lỗi là động cơ già tuổi
>  THử máy bằng cách cho máy chạy sau đó dùng tay cầm khớp nối động cơ quay ko nổi, thế là em ấy yếu
> Và em cho chạy chậm. Cài x200-3000-200, chạy 20% ok.


nếu chay g1 mà được 3000 thì thật ra cũng nhanh đấy ah


b.r

----------


## writewin

chạy 20% của 3K hay hay chạy full 3k, nếu chạy G1 mà dc 3k thì nhanh, vis me bước 10 thì dc 300rpm rồi,còn 20 thì 150rpm

----------


## Nam CNC

chạy 20% của 3000 là 600 thôi, nhưng chính xác là được, vậy thay động cơ để thể hiện tốc độ là được , thế là em lại biết thêm 1 nguyên nhân mất bước . Cảm ơn chủ thớt nêu ra vấn đề để anh em trên đây trao đổi và học hỏi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Có thể đây là nguyên nhân các driver ra đi không nhỉ

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Tình hình là em đã chạy máy ổn định. Lỗi là động cơ già tuổi
>  THử máy bằng cách cho máy chạy sau đó dùng tay cầm khớp nối động cơ quay ko nổi, thế là em ấy yếu
> Và em cho chạy chậm. Cài x200-3000-200, chạy 20% ok.


chả biết bác config thế nào chứ motor ở ngoài em không giữ được. còn có bác bảo 30 năm rồi nó thế, thì bó tay rồi, em thấy cái này cũng được 20 năm rồi đấy http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...uc-cao-new-100
 máy của em đang chạy mà bấm fím Tab là mất bước. túm lại vẫn nên kiểm tra lại mọi thứ a-z

----------


## nhatson

cụ nhấn tab mà rớt bước> máy tính cụ có vấn đề rồi

b.r

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chúc mừng bác chủ thớt đã tìm ra nguyên nhân khắc phục.
 Còn con máy của em, hôm qua được ngày nghỉ, đã mang ra khỏi nhà, chọn đúng cung mệnh, hướng rồi, tiếp tục bê đặt vào vị trí, vậy mà lúc mới mang trở lại nó chạy ngon lành, chiều lại mất bước, cho nó dừng sau một tiếng bật lên làm lại không có vấn đề gì. các bác giúp em với ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì thay đổi cái tủ điện khác xem , thay xong rồi tính cái cũ.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Nam CNC

thay BOB trước

thay từng drive

mà nếu chạy sai cả 3 thì bị nhiễu điện rồi nhé

----------


## solero

> Chúc mừng bác chủ thớt đã tìm ra nguyên nhân khắc phục.
>  Còn con máy của em, hôm qua được ngày nghỉ, đã mang ra khỏi nhà, chọn đúng cung mệnh, hướng rồi, tiếp tục bê đặt vào vị trí, vậy mà lúc mới mang trở lại nó chạy ngon lành, chiều lại mất bước, cho nó dừng sau một tiếng bật lên làm lại không có vấn đề gì. các bác giúp em với ạ


Con máy của bác tuổi gì? mệnh gì? Bác xem nó có hợp tuổi hợp mệnh với bác không?
À mà còn màu sơn của máy có hợp với bác nữa không nhé!

----------


## nhatson

> Chúc mừng bác chủ thớt đã tìm ra nguyên nhân khắc phục.
>  Còn con máy của em, hôm qua được ngày nghỉ, đã mang ra khỏi nhà, chọn đúng cung mệnh, hướng rồi, tiếp tục bê đặt vào vị trí, vậy mà lúc mới mang trở lại nó chạy ngon lành, chiều lại mất bước, cho nó dừng sau một tiếng bật lên làm lại không có vấn đề gì. các bác giúp em với ạ


cụ cho em ít hình ảnh máy và hệ thống điện với ah

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------

